# Banking



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Can someone point me in the right direction or briefly explain the banking/loan feature of credits. Thanks AL...I am talking about the credits that appear below your total post number under your name.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Al,
The Credits don't really mean anything the more you post he more credits you get and if you don't post for a while you lose credits.


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks much, now i can sleep better...lol


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used my credits as collateral for my mortgage...


----------

